# reading the temperature from ati radeon

## futureg

Has anybody were trying to read the temperature from ati radeon graphic card. I have radeon 9600XT with sensor lm63. I read values with i2cget, i2cdump programs. When turn on the fans on high speed i get with commands:

i2cget  0 0x4c  0

0x28 dec: 40

i2cget  0 0x4c  1

0x29 dec: 41

When i switch the fans to lower speed and started glxgears program i read next values: 0x2b, 0x2b (dec43).

You can try also with command: i2cdump 0 0x4c. Where 0 is monid i2c  bus, this bus is from my radeon card. 0x4c is address of lm63 sensor chip. Thus chip has been also found with lm-sensors programs. But this program doesn't show me any values for this sensor.

----------

